# Where do you launch in Destin?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm new to this Kayak fishing. Yea, I'm a power boat guy but got into Kayak for some exercise. Now I want to try and catch a fish from it, maybe a king etc.

I've paddled around the bay but was wondering where is an easy/best location to try going off the beach?

All I have is a Ocean Drifter, big Kayak but a paddle one not a peddle one.

Thanks


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Crystal Beach public access if I'm looking to catch macks near the Ms Louise, ~.7 miles from beach. 

Henderson Beach State Park has something like 100+ concrete pyramids within 2 miles of the beach. Complexes: Sandlfea, Urchin, Fish Haven11 and Fish Haven12. Many acres of pyramids.

I use a Drifter as well. Big and stable.


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Take a left or right by mcguires first road on left. Directly in front of crab island


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

The Back Porch, it's a couple hundred yards from Henderson Beach and it's free.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks,

Yea, I have tons of numbers from my GPS from fishing, to include the Miss Louise but I never knew you could launch a Kayak from the park or public beach.

I guess I need to get a cart, vs dragging it like I do over at White Point.


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Only problem with the Crystal Beach public access point is that there are only a few parking spots. You've got to get there early to get one in the summer. But, there is more parking to the east along old highway 98. If all the spots are full I just back up to the pavillion or the handicap parking spot, unload everything, then find parking along old 98.

Reference Henderson State Park: I always buy a Florda State Park annual pass. Normally they are $120 for a family pass(up to eight people in a vehicle), $60 for an individual. If you are or ever have been in the military then you get 25% off, ($90 family, $45 individual). Got to have proof: ID, dd214, etc. If you have a service related disability then you get lifetime free access.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/thingstoknow/annualpass.cfm

My family and I use state parks quite a bit so it is worth it for us. Henderson is like $6 per day. Topsail off of 30A is one of the best parks I've ever been to.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am new to the kayaking too, launch at the Pompano St access. Just get there early. Short paddle out to Ms Louise but that drag back up the beach is tough. Hope to try the Calhoun access and head out to the Urchin, looks like a shorter drag. Would definitely invest in some wheels. I rigged an old Wheeleze (sp?) cart and it definitely helps. Just strap them on the back when on the water.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Just make sure you dont leave valuebles in vehicle. Channel 3 news this week said multiple vehicles in public beach parking (including destin bridge) were broken into in the middle of the day. Sorry I couldn't find link.


----------

